# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  5 Ψηφιακοι Αποκωδικοποιητες

## DJman

Ολοι ειναι ελαχιστα χρησιμοποιημένοι (1 χρονο περιπου)
Δοκιμαστηκαν σημερα απο εμενα
Δεν παιζουν τα HD καναλια

2τμχ edition mini triton
7ευρω/τμχ
 USB pvr
Scart
spdif out
*RF out για παλιες τηλεορασεις*
RF loop




2τμχ Doop SDMP-100 
5ευρω/τμχ
USB PVR
Scart
Coaxial
Rf loop




1τμχ Crypto ReDi 40A
5ευρω/τμχ
Usb
Scart
RF loop



1τμχ mini triton sd 2
5ευρω/τμχ

1τμχ Edision Iberosat TDT 1700
5ευρω/τμχ

        Βριλήσσια
    Κάνω και αποστολές

----------

